# Beach House`s No Pets Rule...



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Don`t have a hedgie yet but I need to be prepared for when I do.  There`s this beach house my entire family rents every summer for a week... and the owners have a no pets rule. It`s family owned, and I`m guessing they make lots of money by renting it out. I see why no pets are allowed... it's a very nice place. So, I usually take my hermit crabs... they`re calm, non-destructive, low maintenance, and live in a cage. So, obviously they can stay there. But when I get a hedgie, do you think they`d let me keep him there? Would they allow a caged pet like that? Hedgies have those same charasteristics as mentioned above (well they can "destroy" the litter in their litter box...). If they don`t, my grandmother has a condo a couple minutes away. Sometimes she lets her friends and other relatives stay there. Would it be okay to leave him there and check on him a few times a day? If no one else was there, I'd like that he would be left in peace and not messed with... but if someone is there they probably wouldn`t want a hedgie in/near their room...
but if I left him there with or without someone would it be okay? Or do I need to keep him with me and supervised? Any kind of emergency could happen, so I`d think he would need to be supervised...
but my main question is do you think the owners would be nice and allow him to stay since he lives in acage ad everything? Some other places do...
hr


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you should consult the owners of this house. God forbid he got loose and you couldn't find him...now their nice house is going to be a mess or harboring a dead hedgehog. Mine doesn't smell so bad, but thats because I clean the cage and wheel daily. If thats not going to happen you may not want to bring him. I would ask though to be honest.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to ask the owners. Tell them hedgehogs are caged animals and that they don't chew on things and that he would be in his cage the whole time. Often no pets rules are meant for cats and dogs and rodents. It's worth a try.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm... just found out that they won't even allow a caged pet like a hedgie. Maybe another family member... most of the breeders near me are an hour or more away and aren't on the route to the beach. I'd have to type up a long list of instructions for a family member. :lol: 
hr


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

What about a pet sitter who is experienced with exotics, or hedgehogs specifically? Maybe someone on here lives close to you and would be willing to drive over twice a day for cleaning, food, and water for a bit of money.


----------

